# قصة حياة سيدنا الانبا مينا بالصور



## KOKOMAN (20 فبراير 2009)

انا حبيت النهاردة اجيب لكم قصة حياة سيدنا ومطرانا وحبيبنا ​ 

مثلث الرحمات نيافة الحبر الجليل الانبا مينا مطران كرسى جرجا وتوابعها ​ 
وابدا باول صورة دى صورة لسيدنا الانبا مينا قبل الرسامة خااااااالص ​ 






​ 

ودى كمان صورة تانى لسيدنا قبل الرسامة 




​ 

دى بقى بعد رسامة سيدنا الانبا مينا مطران على جرجا وتوابعها
وبعد المناولة من يد سيدنا البابا كيرلس السادس ​ 





​ 

دى بقى صورة سيدنا الانبا مينا​ 





​ 

ودى صورة تانية ​ 





​ 

دى بقى صورة رسمها سيدنا بايده وهو راهب فى اسنا فى دير الانبا متاؤس الفاخورى​ 





​ 

دى بقى صور سيدنا اثناء القداس الالهى ​ 





​ 

دى كمان صورة تانى اثناء القداس​ 





​ 

دى بقى معجزات سيدنا واول واحدة 
وهى سنة 1995 بعد انتهاء قداس العيد الكبير 
المصور بيشوف الشريط لاحظ الصلبان دى فى عنين سيدنا​ 





​ 

ودى الصورة عن قرب​ 





​ 
تابعـــــــ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 فبراير 2009)

دى كمان احد الاشخاص كان فى دير الملاك اللى فى الفيوم
ولما جه جاب صليب هدية لسيدنا فسيدنا مسك الصليب وقال
بركة الملاك صاحب الدير فراح الصليب على طول نور فى ايد سيدنا 
ودى الصورة









دى بقى صورة سيدنا وابونا عبد المسيح
وان سيدنا راح المنيا عشان يجيب جزء من رفات ابونا عبد المسيح فى جرجا فهناك ظهر له ابونا عبد المسيح وقاله ارجع جرجا وانا بنفسى هجبلك جزء من رفاتى
ودى الصورة 









دى بقى صورة جمعت بين امنا ايرين والانبا مينا 









دى بقى بعض الصور لسيدنا 























اما بقى الصورة دى صورة جعلت الكل حزين
على فراق سيدنا 
فهى صورة نياحة سيدنا














وداعا يا راعينا ويا حبيبنا وحامينا بصلواتك سيدنا الانبا مينا
















اتمنى الصور تكون عجبتكم 
ببركة سيدنا وحبيبنا مطرانا الانبا مينا 
ولربنا المجد الدائم 

امين​


----------



## kalimooo (20 فبراير 2009)

مجهود راااااااااااااااائع يا كوكو

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## + بريسكلا + (20 فبراير 2009)

*بركة صلواته تكون معانا
ميرسى يا كوكو
تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## عبيدة من غزة (21 فبراير 2009)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووو كتيرررر على الصور الحلوة اكتيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## botros_22 (21 فبراير 2009)

بركة صلوات سيدنا الانبا مينا تكون معنا 

صور جميلة جـــدا شكرا يا كوكو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 فبراير 2009)

*ربنا ينيح رووحه

صوره جميله جدا

وموضوع يستحق التقييم

شكرا كوكو​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> مجهود راااااااااااااااائع يا كوكو
> 
> ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا كليمو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 فبراير 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *بركة صلواته تكون معانا​*
> *ميرسى يا كوكو*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك*​


ميرررسى على مرووورك يا بريسكلا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 فبراير 2009)

عبيدة من غزة قال:


> يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووو كتيرررر على الصور الحلوة اكتيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا عبيده 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 فبراير 2009)

botros_22 قال:


> بركة صلوات سيدنا الانبا مينا تكون معنا ​
> صور جميلة جـــدا شكرا يا كوكو​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


ميرررسى على مرووورك يا بطرس 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 فبراير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *ربنا ينيح رووحه​*
> 
> *صوره جميله جدا*​
> *وموضوع يستحق التقييم*​
> ...


ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مايكل ​ 
وعلى تقييم الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## عبيدة من غزة (21 فبراير 2009)

*



			ميرررسى على مرووورك يا عبيده 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

  شكرا كتير اخي على الصور وعلى مجهودك الطيب وبارك الله فيك يا طيب *


----------



## shamaoun (21 فبراير 2009)

بركة صلواته تكون معانا
شكرا ع الصور


----------



## SALVATION (21 فبراير 2009)

_بركة سيدنا وحبيبنا الانبا مينا 
ولربنا المجد الدائم 

امين​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 فبراير 2009)

shamaoun قال:


> بركة صلواته تكون معانا
> شكرا ع الصور


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا شمعون 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _بركة سيدنا وحبيبنا الانبا مينا ​_
> _ولربنا المجد الدائم _​
> 
> _امين_​


ميرررسى على مرووورك يا تونى

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## GogoRagheb (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ليك كوكو
الرب ايباركك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا جوجو

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

